
Ask HN: What do you think we will use to develop frontend 5 years from now? - rayalez
Do you think it will be React? Elm? Something compiled to WebAssembly? Some new web framework?<p>I understand that nobody can know this, but people on HN probably have the best chance of being close to reality, so just try to imagine.
======
stephenr
> people on HN probably have the best chance of being close to reality

I doubt that somehow. If you used HN as a basis to guesstimate what the IT
industry (hint the IT industry is a shit load bigger than the VC startup
scene) is doing _now_ you'd be way off, using it to guess what will be used in
5 years is like using tea leaves to guess the exact position you'll cut
yourself shaving.

~~~
rayalez
Well, I guess I'm more interested in the answer related to the VC Startup
scene than to the industry as a whole anyway.

I want to know(or try to imagine), what will be used to build cool new awesome
things in sexy startups, so I don't mind this kind of bias.

------
douche
Javascript. It just won't die.

I'd love to see WebAssembly replace it, so that we can use better languages on
the front-end, but I won't be holding my breath.

